# My doctor says my labs are normal but I still feel tired



## Ratatattat (Oct 17, 2009)

I was diagnosed with grave's hyperthyroid condition over a year ago after years of feeling tired and so forth. A little more than a year ago I had my thyroid gland destroyed with radiation. I became more hyperthyroid for a time and then I started to come back down in my thyroid levels. At one point, for about 3 days, I felt great and back to normal and then I started feeling tired again. I had a checkup a few days later when I was feeling tired again and the doctor said my levels were now at normal even though I didn't feel normal. My levels continued to go down until there was basically no more activity by my thyroid gland (it was completely destroyed) and I was very hypothyroid. At this time I started taking levothyroxine. Even though I've been in normal levels for months now, I am still tired. I thought at one point that it was because I needed to wait till I was on the high side of the normal range, but I am now there and I still don't feel good. I'm on a 175 mcg dose currently and my last levels were as follows:

HYPOTHYROIDISM, 
PRIMARY, POSTABLATIVE (244.1). T4 , FREE 2.0 ( Abn: H) 
ng/dL 0.8-1.8 
Reviewed 
T3 , FREE 313 
pg/dL 230-420 
Reviewed TSH, 3RD GENERATION 0.44 
mIU/L 0.40-4.50 
Reviewed VITAMIN D DEFICIENCY (268.9) 
VITAMIN D, 25- OH, TOTAL 37 
( Abn: L) ng/mL 40-100

My doctor says that I have basically normal levels (though my T4 is slightly high) , but that I am clinically hypothyroid because I still have the symptoms of hypothyroid. At the same time, I have ADHD and take Adderall XR for it. When I take the Adderall at even a small dose, I become even more tired. I just feel miserable and depressed and wonder if I will ever feel normal again. Is there something I'm not doing or something I should be trying? Does it sometimes take a long time for a person to feel normal, even long after their thyroid levels are normal? And, is there something about the combination of Adderall XR and thyroid problems that make symptoms even worse? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't know about you but I seem to have become very sensitive to any kind of medication now that I am dealing with Hashimoto's (and Ha****oxosis). I would discuss the possibility of this with your doctor. I now can take 1/4 of a pill that I used to take as a whole pill. The thyroid is a mysterious thing is it not. I am finding out things that the thyroid can affect that I never would have guessed before.


----------

